# Edmonton, AHOY!!



## maherwoman (Apr 26, 2009)

So, we're in an even dire situation than we were in before. Right now, we have very little money (as in, about $20), and have borrowed money from my dad (which is something I swore to myself I would never do) because we're a couple weeks behind on the rent at our motel. There are at this time not really any jobs to start, or even really potential jobs, as far as our electrical company is concerned. Danny's applied to a place, but I don't know how that'll pan out.

It's tough to do much of anything because we have one car, and Em gets out of school around noon on Mondays, and around 2pm Tues-Fri. So we have to figure out how to work things.

The job market here seems to have completely crashed. I could go out and find an office job and start out at about $15/hr, except for the fact that I don't have any work clothes, much less do we have any money to find any. At this rate, maybe we'll use some of the money my dad sends to handle that. I don't know.

At any rate, we've been considering either moving to Pennsylvania or Canada (Edmonton). Danny's dad is in Edmonton, and we'd probably be able to stay with him while finding a place and work. And Jesse (JAK Rabbitry) has been trying to help me figure out moving to Pennsylvania, where the scene is much better.

Basically, the situation right now is, except for lack of money, which we could handle if we were going to just up and move outta here, we have very little belongings to move. We could basically just take our current SUV back (returning it in-person doesn't adversely effect credit), rent a small U-Haul, or similar moving vehicle, and go. We have no furniture (unless you count Em's matress), and really just have the animals to worry about (four buns, three kitties).

Anyway, I guess I'm just writing to write about it. I haven't said out loud really until now that we're considering this. It's not wildly out of our ability, what with so little belongings to our name.

I would so love to live in either place, and right now it's looking like our only option, as California has really just failed as far as living somewhere and finding work.

Pray for us. Things are so difficult, and we're just trying to hang in there at this point.

Hugs to all,

Rosie & Family


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow and I thought we where bad off. 

Your in my prayers and now I relize it can get a whole lot worse.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 26, 2009)

That sucks you have to move. But if you come to Canada you will many RO friends in Edmonton to help you out as well. And Edmonton is a nice place and has a HUGE mall.


----------



## TexasMari (Apr 26, 2009)

I am so sorry you are going through this, times are tough, but maybe you can try and get a loan. I hate asking anybody for anything also, but everyone needs a hand up sometimes.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 27, 2009)

Rosie....I think it is an excellent idea! The cost of living in Cali (and AZ included) is just sooo high. Ryan and I are actually hoping to get away from here and over to the east coat again.

Pennsylvania is so lovely and I think you guys would totally love it! Housing is going to cost MUCH less and I am sure there will be more work options for you and Danny.

I am very sorry that you guys are going through such a rough time. I have to agree though, that is it time to get out of there and make life better for yourselves.


:hug:


----------



## myLoki (Apr 27, 2009)

You've got friends in Texas too, ROSIE!!!! Although you might want to head further north and away from Piggy Flu!


t.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah california is just getting worse and worse. I'm from Sacramento, California & my hubby is from San jose, California. my dad run his own business and the last few years have been hard and it just seems like its getting worse in Cali. My sister company that she worked for went under and shes been out of work and cant find anything else, it almost doesnt matter how well qualified you are, work is just scarce. from what i heard from my family so many places has closed, new shopping centers that were built a year or two ago are almost completely empty. My sister has made the choice to move out of state, she's actually leaving this week. I have a feeling its going to take cali a long time to get over and through this. 

Im sorry you have hit hard times and i know you guys will get out of this, its just going to take some time. but my hopes & prayer go out to you guys... please keep us posted.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 27, 2009)

We've been talking about moving OUT of Pennsylvania. We live in a very depressed area and are sick of the snow. My husband drives 150 miles to work each day because there are no jobs in our area. Drug and alcohol abuse is high in our area. We're also sick of the snow.

2 of my kids are seriously considering moving to AZ within the next couple months.

The Pitt area sure looks like it's booming - and they don't get as much snow as we do.

Pam


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 27, 2009)

*I'm so sorry to hear about this. i hope it all goes well.
Best wishes.

pamnock wrote: *


> We've been talking about moving OUT of Pennsylvania. We live in a very depressed area and are sick of the snow. My husband drives 150 miles to work each day because there are no jobs in our area. Drug and alcohol abuse is high in our area. We're also sick of the snow.


You can send NZ some snow! especially up in the Auckies we don't get any 

- prisca


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll be praying for you Rosie - here are some things to consider about moving to Canada - which I'm sure you've probably already thought a lot about - but still yet.

We drove through Canada twice - when we moved up to Alaska and when we moved back stateside. This information is from 1996 and 2000 - so things might have changed...

You will need health certificates for each animal. The odds are good they won't ask to see them - but it is best to be prepared in case they do.

Back then - they had the right to check and see if you had a sufficient amount of money in case you broke down. I don't know if that was because we were traveling THROUGH Canada and on to Alaska or not...but we were recommended to tell them we had $5,000 on hand. Someone later told us that they tend to ask this if you have what appears to be an older vehicle that might break down.

Find out what you need to do to get work in Canada as an American citizen...and how long it takes any paperwork to go through, etc. It would be a shame to move there and then not be able to work and have to move again.


Those are the major things I can think of - I'm not sure if UHaul even lets you drop off their vehicles in Canada - I would think so - but I'm not sure. 

Good luck with whatever your family decides! Keep in touch with us and let us know what is happening.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 27, 2009)

You can find some decent clothes at Goodwill if you need to. Also, if there are any churches around - see if they have a food pantry/help center.

I'm so sorry for what is going on.


----------



## danielrorozco (Apr 27, 2009)

hang in there and trust in the Lord and everything will be okay 

ill keep you in my prayers


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 27, 2009)

*pamnock wrote: *


> We've been talking about moving OUT of Pennsylvania. We live in a very depressed area and are sick of the snow. My husband drives 150 miles to work each day because there are no jobs in our area. Drug and alcohol abuse is high in our area. We're also sick of the snow.
> 
> 2 of my kids are seriously considering moving to AZ within the next couple months.
> 
> ...


Pam i take it you dont like our snow, lol!!!!!! WHat part of Pa are you from Pam?
Rosie i am so sorry that you are going through this, the economy sucks everywhere now, i will pray that you guys are able to get up on your feet.

Peg i have seen this show on one of the local channels about boarder patrol and i swear that i have seen them check american citizens going into Canada, to make sure that they have money, there is a certain amount needed to stay there and live? I never knew that until wtching this show, now i dont know if that is everyone crossing over or just if they stop you and ask?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Rosie!

I hope things alleviate soon... I've been reading some journals, and the good news is that as California is the first one hit, odds are good that you guys will be the first to recover.
However, I think my home country is a fantastic place to live. Very low crime in general (depending on your location), provincially-sponsered healthcare (go to emergency whenever you like, for free  ), 

Citizenship and Immigration Canada
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/index.asp

These are the funding requirements: 
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/funds.asp
However, if you have work lined up beforehand, these can be waived...

I'm not sure how long it takes to be processed at this point in time... I guess you could always apply to the work programs.
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/work/apply-who-eligible.asp#outside

Also, Danny's Father could sponsor you in coming to Canada: 
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/sponsor/index.asp

^^^ That might be the easiest method of all. 

Best of luck to you.... Your local good-will or salvation army should have some office clothes available. I'm sure they can help.
:hug:
(Lots of ROrs in Edmonton... good place to be! Luvabun (Jan) would probably know the most about Canada and immigration)

*** Yes, you can drop off a UHaul in Canada 

*** Re. border patrol and money: it is a federal offence to bring $10,000 or more into Canada without full disclosure to the authorities: http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/funds.asp


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Peg i have seen this show on one of the local channels about boarder patrol and i swear that i have seen them check american citizens going into Canada, to make sure that they have money, there is a certain amount needed to stay there and live? I never knew that until wtching this show, now i dont know if that is everyone crossing over or just if they stop you and ask?


Well - I don't know for sure - as I said- my information was from 1996 and 2000.

I do remember them asking us if we had more than $10,000 cash and I snorted and said, "I wish...". He laughed w/ me.

I think the fact that we were traveling on military orders helped us with them not asking a lot of questions. We were in two vehicles - and Art was right behind me in line w/ the UHaul so when they asked about our minor children, I was able to state that their dad was right behind me with our other child (one was with me and one was with Art).

I was really nervous because we had the dogs and cats in the car and I was wondering if they were going to want to see them or what...and I offered that I had the health certificates - but he waved me on through. 

I think it took Art a couple of extra minutes to get through - but then again - he had a 26 or 28 foot UHaul...so who knows...

I LOVE the mall in Edmonton - spent my 40th birthday there at the water park...and getting old-time photos taken...


----------



## pamnock (Apr 27, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Pam i take it you dont like our snow, lol!!!!!! WHat part of Pa are you from Pam?



I'm originally from the Ohio "lake-effect" snowbelt, so I've certainly had my fill of the snow.

I now live in north west PA.

Pam


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you so much for your support, guys. 

We (ahem, *I*) are leaning toward PA right now, just because I think it would be easier to adjust to, as far as not having to get passports, a work permit for me (Danny would be able to just start, as he's still a Canadian citizen), and various things. 

I have looked things up, and have found that the buns won't have to have a health cert, but the cats will have to all three have paperwork saying they've each had their rabies vaccinations (which two haven't, and one has, but we don't have paperwork confirming, so all three would have to get the vaccinations). This might rule out Canada all by itself, given that we'd have to call around to find the cheapest, but it'd still be AT LEAST $150, given that they'd no-doubt charge a visit fee, the vaccination fee, and because we'd find someplace cheaper than our reg vet, they'd also charge a new customer first-time-visit fee. The only other option with this would be to check out the pet stores near us to see when their mobile vaccination vet would be coming around (or even travel a bit to one).

When I look at it, yes, we would have more things to spend money on (paperwork things) to go to Edmonton, but on the other hand, it'll take more gas (note: 12hrs more to drive) in moving to PA. 

I, personally, would MUCH rather go to PA, as I think it would have so many benefits, if only to Em. I've talked to Jesse, and she's offered for us to stay with her for a couple months (hopefully we can come up with money for a place in less time, so it can be easier for everyone)...and I can just picture Em learning about the horses and helping with the horses and the bunnies. Heck, *I* would LOVE to do that, too! And riding the horses...oh man...it's something we've never done before. I would love for Em to be in a place so open and natural. She would really blossom in an environment like that!

I'm really upset that I'll basically never see my dad anymore after this (after living three hours' drive from him for years now), and we're basically at least temporarily stopping our company (permanently from CA, temporarily over all). BUT...the payback from doing this will be tremendous, and I'm excited to get out of this smog and stinky air. I am excited that we'll be living in four seasons (which I haven't had, basically since I was Em's age), have actual BLUE skies (not just smoggy blue), fresh air. We've been living in a place that has two seasons (if you call about three months of 70F weather an actual season, compared to the other 9mos of the year being 85F and up), for most of our lives, so the change will be really wonderful. I know that either way we go, we're going to really love it. 

I hate to ask Danny not to live in Canada, and move farther away from his dad than we already are...but at the same time, we'd live MUCH closer to all of his other family in and around Ontario, Canada...and be able to actually visit them. Whereas, we just wouldn't be able to while living here in California (or in Edmonton, either, really). But either way, we'll be really happy and be able to build a really beautiful life wherever we go. 

I wish this move were under better circumstances, but this kind of opportunity really only presents itself once in a lifetime. And what better chance would we have than now? We're in the perfect circumstance (other than if we were wealthy and were just able to hire a moving company, buy a house, etc. lol). Not to mention, how many kids are able to tell a story of driving across the country? She's going to have so many amazing experiences during our drive! She's not gonna believe her eyes when we're going across the midwest, and she sees flat, endless farmland! Man, oh man...how neat! 

So, while the situation is scary as heck...we're going to look at the good things in it. Yes, we're leaving because of a horribly difficult circumstance...but there are so many things to look forward to! I've been wanting to move out of California for 15 years! I can't tell ya how excited I am that we're finally leaving! Either place we go, we're going to really enjoy it.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 27, 2009)

I live in Central PA and I absolutely LOVE IT here...I may never move away! Some areas in PA are very economically depressed and even though the land is cheap and the scenery is pretty- there are so few jobs available. So I'd definitely suggest living in or just outside a city where you KNOW you can find a job, even if it is part-time at a fast food restaurant.

But the climate, the people, the countryside...so much I love about PA! Feel free to PM me if you want anymore info about any particular areas for anything.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 27, 2009)

I am so glad that we pulled the plug and left California 5 years ago. We could just see the writing on the wall. The economy there is downright scarey - the state can't even pay people their state tax refunds. Good luck to you with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you so much, Patti and everyone. 

Ok...so it's decided...but I still have to call Jesse before I announce it publically.

Needless to say, we're being sure not to get stuck in this same spot later on.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2009)

That will be some move.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 27, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> That will be some move.


Yeah, it sure will. But given our current situation, and the fact that we keep winding up here again (though not nearly as bad as this time), we have to stop the trend now and get to a better place. 

I don't doubt the drive will be hard for the animals, but we've got a great crew of animals, and I'm sure it'll be just fine. They'll hate it, I'm sure...but funny thing...the cats will have a harder time than the buns! Fiver's done the long drive thing before, Teddy's flown, Cinnamon's a tough girl...and heck, so is Maisie! I might have a bit of a hard time with Maisie once the drive's over, but we'll be sure to have veggies on-hand to give them to be sure they're eating. Oddly enough, I'm really not worried about their reaction to the drive. They'll have their regular food and hay, of course, and it's good that they've been in the carriers for the time they have, because half the stress (being stuck in a carrier instead of their cages) is something they don't have a problem with right now.

We won't be driving straight through. We'll probably do something like two six hour shifts (one with my driving, one with Danny driving), and then stop at a motel for the night...something like that. We'll also take a good break between shifts, being sure to give the kitties time out of their carriers to go potty (we'll have a litterbox and litter with us), and check on the buns (though we'll be checking on everyone DURING the drive, too), and we'll be sure to make stops along the way and enjoy the states we'll be driving through! I'm sure we'll see loads of spectacular things that just HAVE to be caught on film, so I'll be sure to have my two 1G memory cards empty for the drive!

I just keep thinking about the memories this will create for Emily. She's really going to be amazed. All she's ever seen is California (and believe me, that's not a lot to see, really), so seeing other states, and being in other climates...it'll be really neat for her! 

We're also going to stop at my dad's probably for a day on the way out, to be sure to spend good time with him before we go. I don't know how long we'll stay...but it's really necessary for me, since it'll be a long time before I see him again. 

Bottom line, though...I'm excited, guys!  I made so many huge moves as a kid...I know it can be done, and I know my dad will have good tips for us. And...I'm not worried about Emily and the effect it'll have on her. I know she'll be fine...she's so excited...and I've been through so many of these types of moves, and was not only fine, but really enjoyed it!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 27, 2009)

Good Luck with your decision and yourmove. I tried to stay out of the discussion and didn't want to influence your decision on moving out to Edmonton. The economy has slowed, but I don't think the recession has hit this part of the country as bad as what the US is experienced. People are still spending money, I know because my wife does every time she goes to West Edmonton Mall. There are jobs here, it's just what you want to do. I know someone who is immigrating people from the Philippines to work in his store.

The weather is different from California. We are still getting snow (this afternoon), and wedon't get the hot heat like you do.

School might be different for Emily too. She is young and has abright future because you remain so positive and upbeat as I see in your posts.

Stan


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2009)

I was more concerned with your bottom than the animals. That's alot of sitting.  I know you will do everything to keep the animals safe. Are any harnessed trained?


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2009)

The year we went to Lionhead Nationals - we traveled something like 24 hours straight with the rabbits in teeny tiny carriers (like they use to take them to shows). We had over 50 rabbits I think and they all did fine....both there and on the way back. We did stop every 8 hours or so to check on them and water them - and they had air conditioning in the van...so that was a good thing.

Let us know when/where you're moving for sure so we can be praying for you / sending you good wishes!


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 28, 2009)

Good luck with the move - our oldest son's best friend (he's lived with us for almost a year and a half so he is my "adopted son") is moving to Huntington Beach in a few weeks and I am hoping he can make it out there as he has no family.

PA is beautiful - not too far from NY state where we moved to get away from the high cost of Connecticut (Fairfield County).

Denise


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 28, 2009)

So, folks, Edmonton it is. This being decided because of the economy, and really nothing else. Both places had an immense amount of things to offer, both are truly beautiful, and both are places I've always wanted to move to...so it was a really tough decision. Ultimately, we had to look at the fact that the US is going downhill everywhere, and we couldn't know for sure that we wouldn't just wind up in the same situation somewhere alse...and it just wasn't worth the risk.

The good thing about Edmonton...Danny's dad is an electrician, has been living there his entire adult life, and thus has many good connections for Danny to quickly find work. Work might start out being something where he helps out in the oilsands projects up in Ft. MacMurray (sp?) where he'd be staying up there during the week and home on the weekends...which wouldn't be ideal, but it'd be work, and earn us a lot of money in a short amount of time. If nothing else fails, he'd at least easily have that. Given that he's a citizen, he'd probably be able to start work right away, so that's good.

There is definitely a bittersweet aspect to this move, though. Moving away from my dad will be really difficult. I've talked to him about it, and let him know of our move, and talked to a couple other people thus far (we don't have a huge web of friends here, or anything, so there aren't many people to say goodbye to), and to hear the pain in their voices (which, for a couple people has manifested in anger) has been very hard. The fact is, we wouldn't be doing it if our survival was so seriously in jeopardy.

We talked to Em's teacher today, and he let us know that the final testing for their final marks will be happening the first two weeks of May, and he asked that we stay for that, so we let him know we would. That's definitely a huge priority for us...being sure she's able to close out her year. He was very sad to hear of her leaving the school, as he's really loved being her teacher, but he understood the situation.

Aside from those things, we're really excited. I won't miss many things about living here. I'll miss the ocean, and I'll miss my dad and my sister (who I'm still trying to get a hold of...she's so busy, it takes a couple days to get a hold of her). But the 15yrs I've been living here have been no party, for several reasons. I've had the unfortunate experience of living in places that were much more beautiful and friendly ...so the desert and concrete jungle of Southern California was a really disappointing thing for me when I moved here with my mother and sister. This isn't to mention the general attitude of the people that live here. Most people that live here have a very "everyone for themselves" kind of attitude. Help is very scarse, any kind of governmental help is VERY hard to come by, and people are, in general, incredibly self-focused. I won't miss the drivers, the traffic, the impatient people. But I will miss my dad and my sister...and the ability to see either of them pretty much on a moment's notice. I'll miss being able to see Jesse every year because she comes to San Diego. I've been crying about those things, because, though we leave behind few people...they are people that mean a lot to us.

But...we're looking at the bright side of things...and keeping our spirits up.  After all, we're leaving a MOTEL!! WOO!!! 

I'll keep y'all posted as far as how things are going, and such. I'm not sure if my FIL has internet, but if he doesn't, we'll get it set up pretty quickly when we get there. It'll be at least three weeks before we leave (and I think that's really ALL it'll be), so we have time to plan (though not much, it's still time, lol). I'm thankful we have a bit of time.

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 28, 2009)

You have RO people out that way! 

Prayers and vibes headed your way.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 28, 2009)

Woo Hoo:bunnydance:, we gain another RO member. 

The ocean is over rated anyways.  We have a beautiful river valley and parks in our city. No smog here.  We should convince Jesse to come to Edmonton instead of going to San Deigo every year. :biggrin2:

I havetwo brother inlaws working in Ft. McMurray, and they do go up there during the week and come home on the weekends. However one of them got laid off with the slow down but, he has other jobs and projects to keep him busy.

I have to hide Pebbles now, because I can't risk the chance of gettingher bunnynapped. :hyper:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Apr 29, 2009)

Coming to the dark side, huh?
You'll love Canada!
We have ketchup chips!

Seriously, I think you'll like it here. If you've got assistance from Danny's dad in terms of finding housing, you're good to go in Alberta. That's where everyone is shifting to in Canada... Touch of a slowdown right now, but its a good buyers market.

I think they're still paying top-collar wages for even basic waitressing out there, aren't they, Stan? I was last out there 2 years ago, and they were offering 18 an hour at Tim Hortons... As long as you've got housing, you've got it made!

Wonderful wonderful wonderful!
You'll be close to so many Canadian ROers, and the Pacific isn't that far away 
I'm so excited for you guys!

Autumn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 29, 2009)

Will you be able to take all the animals to his place? or will you have to rehome them?


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 29, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I have to hide Pebbles now, because I can't risk the chance of gettingher bunnynapped. :hyper:


Hehe!! Ya know it!! It's so funny...she reminds me so much of Maisie with that little frowny-type mouth! 

I can't wait to be there!!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 29, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Will you be able to take all the animals to his place? or will you have to rehome them?


Oh, the animals are more than welcome to his place...no worries!!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok...I have a few questions for those living in Edmonton...

1. Are Oxbow products available out there, or will I need to bring enough food so I can gradually switch them to a new product?

2. If there isn't an Oxbow availability, what are the good foods that are out there?

3. What's the scenerio for getting (Timothy) hay? Would we be able to buy it by the flake somewhere? Are there a lot of places in the area we could shop around from?

Thank you!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 29, 2009)

:yahoo:Rosie. I missed all this, so thanks for the pm.

I am sooooo happy you are joining us in Edmonton. I find the people very friendly (and unbelievably polite ). You may find the weather takes some getting used to after all your heat, but I personally love the cold winters and warm summers. However, like you, I _*really *_miss the ocean. I mean, no matter where you are in the UK, you were never that far from the sea. Here, it's a mega journey to it. We do have seagulls, though .

Like Stan said, I don't think the recession has hit us as badly here as in other places, so hopefully you and Danny can get fixed up. I know it will be hard for you, uprooting and all, but I'm sure it'll be worth it :hug:

And hey, I can feel a meet up coming together 

Jan


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 30, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Ok...I have a few questions for those living in Edmonton...
> 
> 1. Are Oxbow products available out there, or will I need to bring enough food so I can gradually switch them to a new product?
> 
> ...


Oxbow is available in Calgary. You can come pick some up on your way. 
If you aren't willing to come to Calgary every few weeks, I believe you can get Martin pellets in Edmonton. I don't know where, but they are readily available here. 
It's Alberta, we have lots of hay. I can get a bale for $4. I am not sure about what farming is like near Edmonton, but if you are willing to drive a bit, you should be able to fine some.

So I expect to see you coming through Calgary. If you need anything on your way up, let me know. I have tons of hay if you would need some and even just a place to rest for a bit. You might not be able to bring your own hay into Canada, so if you need some, just let me know.


----------



## pinksalamander (Apr 30, 2009)

Move to England!

Eh, thinking about it, I doubt you'd be able to get a job here either, although they are about.


----------



## BethM (Apr 30, 2009)

My FIL and his wife (Step-MIL?) have been trying to leave southern California for years. Their house has been on the market for almost 3 years now, and they can't afford to move until it sells.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 30, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Ok...I have a few questions for those living in Edmonton...
> 
> 1. Are Oxbow products available out there, or will I need to bring enough food so I can gradually switch them to a new product?
> 
> ...



You can get Oxbow in Edmonton now. I read that Stan's Vet clinic now sells it. Not sure if there's a petland in Edmonton but they now see it as well. Or you can order it from Calgary from Chewsy Pets like did before it came to Saskatoon.

I know Stan get bales of hay and shares it with his Edmonton friends so he can help you out with that.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> You can get Oxbow in Edmonton now. I read that Stan's Vet clinic now sells it.





> I know Stan get bales of hay and shares it with his Edmonton friends so he can help you out with that.



Yes I just discovered a vet clinic on the weekend that carries Oxbow. They are very close to Luvabun's place andI thinkthe Doctorsare rabbit savvy especially when they made it a priority to have Oxbow. I didn't ask about the prices, but any rabbit food in Edmonton is expensive. I use Martins pellets which is available ata popularpet supply shop.

I am getting my bales of hay from a breeder. As soon as she takes me out to the farm that sells her the hay, I can get it on my own. I am sharing the hay, because my two will never eat that much at a time.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> So I expect to see you coming through Calgary.


Hey Kate, I am going to be in Calgary for the rabbit show this weekend (Saturday).There will be some English Angorasand you couldsee some of the breeders. Then I will be meeting up with the Rabbit Hopping Club on Sunday.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 30, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > So I expect to see you coming through Calgary.
> ...


There's a rabbit show on Saturday?1?! I want to go. Anyway we would be able to meet up? I don't think my mom would be willing to take me. I am already getting her to take me to try out rabbit hopping with the club on Friday evening. Going out the Chestermere twice in 2 days is not going to happen.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2009)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Oxbow is available in Calgary. You can come pick some up on your way.
> If you aren't willing to come to Calgary every few weeks, I believe you can get Martin pellets in Edmonton. I don't know where, but they are readily available here.
> It's Alberta, we have lots of hay. I can get a bale for $4. I am not sure about what farming is like near Edmonton, but if you are willing to drive a bit, you should be able to fine some.
> 
> So I expect to see you coming through Calgary. If you need anything on your way up, let me know. I have tons of hay if you would need some and even just a place to rest for a bit. You might not be able to bring your own hay into Canada, so if you need some, just let me know.


Oh wow...we might just take you up on that resting for a bit idea.  We're going to be so tired by that point! Lol...

Wow...a bale for $4...how nice that's gonna be! We've been getting 120lb bales for about $27 here. I think I remember mention that the bales themselves are smaller there...but that's still so much of a price cut! 

Thank you so much for that information. We might just have to take you up on that hay offer...but we'll give you money in exchange for it. 

Gosh, I'm going to have the opportunity to meet so many members I've been wanting to meet for so long!!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> My FIL and his wife (Step-MIL?) have been trying to leave southern California for years. Their house has been on the market for almost 3 years now, and they can't afford to move until it sells.


Oh wow...that's sad. I know how they feel, not being able to leave. And to have this hit right now... Let them know we feel their pain...


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> You can get Oxbow in Edmonton now. I read that Stan's Vet clinic now sells it. Not sure if there's a petland in Edmonton but they now see it as well. Or you can order it from Calgary from Chewsy Pets like did before it came to Saskatoon.
> 
> I know Stan get bales of hay and shares it with his Edmonton friends so he can help you out with that.


NICE!! Thank you very much! YAY!!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You can get Oxbow in Edmonton now. I read that Stan's Vet clinic now sells it.
> ...


Oh, that's WONDERFUL...because we're going to be living in the same area where Luvabun lives! 

I might wind up switching them to something cheaper when we're there...but with the cost of living so much lower than here (we're renting our single motel room for $1000/mo, and Danny's dad rents a 2br apartment for $350/mo), we'll be able to probably continue to afford the Oxbow. Another thing I have to research is if we will be able to find Manna Pro Sho Formula food there. I had to switch Teddy off of it, and he's been REALLY grumpy about it ever since. That, and I'm thinking of switching Cinnamon to it, because it's alfalfa-based, and she needs to put on weight. (I've been giving her 1/2c of food with a pinch of oats on top for over a month now, but she's not really gaining...so I think I need to do something more.)

YAY!! How exciting!!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2009)

My latest research...

I did not exactly find a store location that sells the Manna Pro, but I did find an Edmonton directory of feed places, and found that there's a distributor in Clive, Alberta...so I've got a good chance of being able to at least order it at a feed place. 

Link to Edmonton feed places

Here's another question...are NIC panels hard to come by? What about things like zip ties and general hardware? Pegboard?


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2009)

Another update:

We've been two carriers short, so I've been tearing my hair out in worry, trying to figure out what to do...because we need one that's medium sized (24"L x 16.7"W x 14.5"T, for a bun) and one that's large (about 26"L x 18"W x 20"T, for one of the cats), and we needed to purchase them for as little money as possible.

Basically, we have a situation where we have Fiver currently residing in the one large one that we own, and Teddy residing in one that's slightly larger than you're average medium one (it's basically a couple inches more all around), and we needed the large one for one of the cats.

All but one of our current carriers were purchased from Craigslist ads, but the problem there is the fact that it's basically left up to chance that there'd be an ad the size of carrier we need (LARGE one). And I've seen a real shortage of carrier ads lately, so I got concerned.

So, the good news...

I found a CL ad for a medium-sized one for $20 (yay!), so we're going to buy that one (as soon as I can arrange it with the seller), and I remembered today that we have a small carrier that's hangin' out at our friend's house (with the bun's things we don't have with us in the room). So, we're going to put Fiver in the new med. one, and Teddy in the small one (because that boy's SMALL!), we'll put Sunny in the large one (that Fiver's in), and Hobbes in the one Teddy's currently in!

YAYY!!! It all worked out!! I had it in the Move Budget that we'd have to spend about $60-80 for carriers...and now we'll only have to spend $20!! WOOHOO!!

Things are definitely coming together!! I'M SO RELIEVED!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 30, 2009)

Woohoo!! That's awesome how things work out sometimes.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> There's a rabbit show on Saturday?1?! I want to go. Anyway we would be able to meet up?


Iam staying at a condo at 11811 Lake Fraser Dr SE. I plan to be at the Camera Store at 9 am before heading out to Chestermere. Then I will be at the rabbit show for the whole day and having dinner at the banquet.

On Sunday, some of us are meeting up with the Canadian RabbitHopping Club for breakfast. Then most of us will head home.

If you have any plans let me know.

Stan.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 30, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I did not exactly find a store location that sells the Manna Pro,





> Here's another question...are NIC panels hard to come by? What about things like zip ties and general hardware? Pegboard?



I could find out where the breeders get their Manna Pro.

NIC panels are available (but it is more expensive than the US), you just have to wait for a sale.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 1, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Will you be able to take all the animals to his place? or will you have to rehome them?
> ...


WONDERFUL!


----------



## maherwoman (May 1, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I did not exactly find a store location that sells the Manna Pro,
> ...


Thank you so much for the information. 

Well, now we're in the process of getting the money together. We've found a way to get a few things that we need to purchase for the trip from the dollar store near us (like towels for the animals, windshield wiper fluid, containers for the kitties' water that we'll drill a couple holes in and zip tie to the carrier door, etc.), and we've got a list together of everything we need to do for the trip.

:biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 1, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote*


> Oh, that's WONDERFUL...because we're going to be living in the same area where Luvabun lives!


WooHoo!!!! Lots of bunnies for me to nap - errr, I mean get to meet 

Rosie, like Stan said, they do have NIC panels, but they are quite expensive here. I haven't needed them as Shadow has the run of upstairs in the house, and I've used an x-pen opened up like a fence for Jester, in the dining room.

Ooohh, this is so exciting 

Jan


----------



## degrassi (May 1, 2009)

I'm from Edmonton! Good choice! We can always use a few more RO friends here. 

There are still lots of jobs here. I see "hiring" signs all over the place. My friend just moved back from France as she couldn't find a job there but she was able to get 2 here in Edmonton within just 2 days. The only downside is that the housing costs(rent) are still a bit high, but even that is down from last year. 

Welcome to Edmonton!


----------



## maherwoman (May 1, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote*
> 
> 
> > Oh, that's WONDERFUL...because we're going to be living in the same area where Luvabun lives!
> ...


Thank you both for letting me know. We're trying to decide if we want to either (a) ask Ivan to mail us our currently-owned NIC panels, or (b) just buy new ones when we get up there. I guess what we'll do is get there, look at the price for both, and decide then. Lol...so much planning!!


----------



## maherwoman (May 1, 2009)

Thank you, degrassi!

Another new piece of information...

Danny's dad rents his place (a 2br) for $350/mo...and he's looking to get another place sometime in the next few months. So, we're going to ask him if we can just take over paying the rent. So, we'll have a REALLY low rent! YAY!


----------



## maherwoman (May 1, 2009)

What is the brand of the NIC panels you can buy there in Canada? And where do you purchase them from? We've searched Walmart, to no avail. Just trying to get price ideas...

Thanks!


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2009)

Random things coming to mind. Emergency kits for everyone. In case pictures of the animals alone and with you. Stasis kit might not be bad. I am sure you have thought about most of this.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 2, 2009)

I got my NIC pannels from Walmart. There made by rubermaid


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 2, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> What is the brand of the NIC panels you can buy there in Canada? And where do you purchase them from? We've searched Walmart, to no avail. Just trying to get price ideas...
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know of many brand names, but I have seen Rubbermaid ones. I have seen them at Zellers, Canadian Tire, Home Depot, London Drugs and Walmart. I found a bunch last summer at Garage sales for about $5 per set. I believe that London Drugs has them on sale right now for about $12. It is best to wait for a sale if you can. Regular price is usually $19.99 for 13 grids. The Superstore here has a 17 grid set for $22.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 2, 2009)

Congratulations Rosie on your move to the "Great White North" Canada.

I didn't realize Danny was Canadian, where was her born?Does Em have dual citizenship because he was born in Canada? Will you have any problems coming into Canada because you are an American citizen?

I hope your move goes smoothly for all of you.

Susan


----------



## degrassi (May 2, 2009)

I got my NIC panels at Costco, but that was a few years ago. I've also seen them at walmart.


----------



## maherwoman (May 2, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Random things coming to mind. Emergency kits for everyone. In case pictures of the animals alone and with you. Stasis kit might not be bad. I am sure you have thought about most of this.


Thank you for the reminder. 

Yeah, we'll be sure to have those things on-hand...never know what you might encounter.


----------



## maherwoman (May 2, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Congratulations Rosie on your move to the "Great White North" Canada.
> 
> I didn't realize Danny was Canadian, where was her born?Does Em have dual citizenship because he was born in Canada? Will you have any problems coming into Canada because you are an American citizen?
> 
> ...


Hi Susan! 

Yep, Danny's Canadian...born in Edmonton. 

Em doesn't have dual citizenship (though we're going to handle that for both her and I when we're there) because she's not his biological daughter.

We won't have any problems going to Canada. We'll start out going in to visit, and then work on getting things set up to officially have immigrated there. One thing at a time, ya know? We just wouldn't have the ability to officially immigrate there straight off the bat (namely money being the problem), so we'll have to do things this way to start.

Hugs!


----------



## maherwoman (May 2, 2009)

Thank you SO MUCH for the NIC panel data, guys!

Yeah, I think what we'll do is see what's on sale when we get there, and go from there as far as deciding whether to have Ivan ship our panels to us, or just buy all new ones. It seems like it'd be comparable either way...so whatever's cheaper at the time is what we'll do. 

If we decide not to have our panels shipped...I'll figure out a way to sell or give them to someone that needs them.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 2, 2009)

Now I want to go on a road-trip.


----------



## maherwoman (May 2, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Now I want to go on a road-trip.


LOL!!

They're fun, aren't they? I think, though, after this one (which'll take at least four days), we'll probably be road-trip'd out for a while. But...we so love road trips...this is the perfect thing for us! 

We're so excited...today we went to UHaul and made the reservation for the trailer we're going to be using. It's a 4' x 8' tow-behind enclosed (in other words, not open) trailer...and it'll more than hold all our stuff.

Earlier today, Danny said, "Hunny...I'm so excited to be sharing this with you...going to Edmonton." It really brought tears to my eyes...because I feel exactly the same way. It's really neat to be experiencing this together as a family. We always had it in mind to (when we could afford it) visit Canada. We had it in mind to eventually visit both Edmonton and Ontario (where the rest of his family lives). And now we're flat-out going to LIVE there.

I can't wait to be breathing cold air...I've been breathing hot air for so long now. And to be around such nice people. Danny and I agreed that it'll be an adjustment, being able to slow down, and live a more relaxed lifestyle. Things are so fast-paced here. It'll be quite a change!

It's hard waiting for something so wonderful! But we want to be sure we have all our ducks completely in a row first...so we don't hit any (excuse the pun) bumps in the road.

:biggrin2:


----------



## DeniseJP (May 2, 2009)

Best wishes for a successful move to Canada...I hope you find a good place to land. I hear you on the colder weather - definitely my preference (my dad is Canadian and teases me about having antifreeze for blood as I love the cold and snow to a fault).

Denise


----------



## Brandy456 (May 3, 2009)

I just did a civics course last week which was 90% immigration rights, if I have time i'll copy you out some tomorrow. A few of them are pretty cool.


----------



## maherwoman (May 3, 2009)

DeniseJP...I know what you mean! Danny and I have always been the same...and so is Em. Both Em an I both have a history of swimming way beyond the point that our lips had turned blue, and being much warmer than those around us all the time. And Danny has a picture of one year that they had relatives over, and his dad had turned up the heat (for their comfort), and it was just way too warm for him, so he, in nothing but his diaper, was found outside, in the dead of winter, sitting in the snow...happy as could be!! 

We're *SO* ready for that cold!!

And Brandy...that would be wonderful! Thank you! 


*An update of things:*

So...we've decided to forget about shipping our NIC panels, or buying new ones ... we're just going to bring ours with us. I don't know why I didn't think of that. Chalk it up to so many things happening, and not thinking straight at times, lol! I mean, heck, we're going to be using a 4' x 8' trailer...and I doubt we're going to fill it all the way. LOL!! What dorks! 

Now all I have to do is get new pegboard for their flooring. I would just bring their old pegboard...but in all honesty, we were going to buy new pegboard when we moved, and it's so cheap, why not? Not to mention, who knows what smells are on there from what happened...and they'll be stressed enough...why add that? Given that there are Home Depots there in Edmonton (and I'm sure they're not the only places that sell pegboard), I'm sure we won't have a problem. 

I think that's all there is to update!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 3, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Given that there are Home Depots there in Edmonton (and I'm sure they're not the only places that sell pegboard), I'm sure we won't have a problem.



No problem with Home Depots here. There are several locations, a new one being built connecting to a shopping mall. :shock: They don't carry wood burning pellets though, you have to go to Revy (another big building supply store) to get that.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 3, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Given that there are Home Depots there in Edmonton (and I'm sure they're not the only places that sell pegboard), I'm sure we won't have a problem.
> ...


I assume you mean Rona. I don't remember when it was Revy.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 4, 2009)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> I assume you mean Rona. I don't remember when it was Revy.


Revy Rona, Totem, its the same company with so many name changes.  Home Hardware is another place to get wood pellets.


----------



## degrassi (May 4, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Given that there are Home Depots there in Edmonton (and I'm sure they're not the only places that sell pegboard), I'm sure we won't have a problem.
> ...


I live right by that new Home depot in Westmount mall. Its turned our nice little mall into a parking lot traffic jam during the day with so many big trucks. 

I also still call it Revy. I hate when places change their name. I also still call it fantasyland, instead of galaxyland(lamest name change ever!). I dont' adjust to change well, lol.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 4, 2009)

*degrassi wrote: *


> I live right by that new Home depot in Westmount mall. Its turned our nice little mall into a parking lot traffic jam during the day with so many big trucks.





> I hate when places change their name.


That's the mall I was referring to.  The traffic has increased in the areatoo, and the police are having a field day when they set up their speed traps. :cop:

It's right on the St. Albert Trail or Messier Trail or whatever they named they changed it to. anic:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 4, 2009)

*degrassi wrote: *


> I live right by that new Home depot in Westmount mall.


Did Pipp live in that area? I can't remember if she mentioned it or not.


----------



## Brandy456 (May 4, 2009)

Don't forget about Canadian Tire!
I love it there, =)
They have bun stuff, and dog treats are actually about 80 cents cheaper there.


----------



## maherwoman (May 4, 2009)

I wanted to offer here...

We're selling the NIC panels from our sweet Rainbow Bridge foursome...let me know if anyone either on the way (would be a quick stop) or anyone here in Southern CA or in Edmonton wants them (we'd probably just give them to you). Otherwise, we're selling them.

Let me know what you guys think of my ad:
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/for/1154392250.html

I hope it's okay...and informative. (Let me know anything you think should be changed. I wanted to be really up-front about them having to be cleaned.) I don't know how much of a bite we'll get...but never know. Maybe we have the potential to make a little bit more money before we leave. 

I hate to sell them, in not having cleaned them first...but neither Danny or I can handle the idea of opening the boxes they're in again and doing anything with the panels. Thankfully, it's mostly that they've got fur on them. 

I'm hoping I can either give them to or sell them for a small fee to someone here on RO...but if someone not too familiar with buns purchases them, and I can impart some bunny slave wisdom on them (as well as let them know about RO in the process), then all the better, ya know?

Hugs!

Edited to add: First link I posted didn't work...as I was a dope and hadn't completely posted my ad. Now it works! LOL!! :blushan:

Edited again to add: For some reason, when I search in Craigslist, I can't find my ad...but I can find it when I just have open the main For Sale section. Anyone know why that would be??


----------



## Brandy456 (May 5, 2009)

I think they should go fast but if i were you I wouldn't erm, mention the blood. Just saying. =) Goodluck.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 5, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> We're selling the NIC panels


Even if you don't sell them, you might find some use for them when you get to Edmonton. If you have a back yard at the apartments, you can set up a run if you take them outside.

I havemy ownset in the basement that I don't really use.


----------



## Brandy456 (May 5, 2009)

I think she doesn't want them , if you read the link she says why.


----------



## maherwoman (May 5, 2009)

Well, good news...I got an offer on the panels.

I had a lady that does wildlife rehabilitation ask if I could give her a discount on the panels, since they apparently make "excellent cages for sub-adult raccoons, opposums, and skunks". She said that if we were willing to give her a discounted price, she would even be willing to put a plaque on one of the cages, commemorating our loss of our girls.

I've passed word (fwded the email) to Danny and we're not as of yet quite in agreement on it...but I'm sure we'll figure it out. I'd really love to cut the price in half, since she also mentions how expensive it is for her to take care of these animals. I would love for the panels to go to such a wonderful, worthy cause.

So, yay! I'm going to email her back and let her know I'm talking it over with my husband.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 5, 2009)

I think it would be awesome. Make sure if you agree you get a memorial plaque picture. Would be nice for a memorial set up in your new place.


----------



## maherwoman (May 7, 2009)

Good thinking! I'll make sure to mention that to her. 

She sounds like a really nice woman...and I'm so happy that in all this tragedy and grief, there wound up being some good, and their loss went to helping others. I know each of them would've wanted it this way.

This might be my last time online until we're in Edmonton! YAY! The heat here is taking one last gasp in creating record temps of 100F today and yesterday. All I can think is that I'll never have to live in this again...and in a few days, I'll be leaving it behind!! WOOHOO!! 

We have all our money together, and we're going around like mad, getting everything handled that needs handling, so we can go on Monday!!

I'm so excited!!!! 

As a final note before going, keep us all in your prayers. Pray for our babies, that it's as less stressful a trip as possible. We're going to great lengths to make the trip as comfortable for everyone as possible. We'll have emergency kits for both the buns and the kitties on-hand, as well as things to handle things like gas or stasis. 

Pray for our long drive! We'll be stopping off at my dad's in Vegas on the way on Monday, and then we'll be on our way for our 3-4 day drive! 

Thank you everyone for your help and your suggestions, and most of all your support!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 7, 2009)

Have a safe trip! And see you when you get here.

The temperatures are around 57*F with isolated showers. There are some brush fires in the area because everything is so dry, but things are starting togreen up.

Don't forget, things are metric in Canada. So the speed limits are 110 km/h (68 mph) on the highways.


----------



## missyscove (May 7, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> The heat here is taking one last gasp in creating record temps of 100F today and yesterday. All I can think is that I'll never have to live in this again...and in a few days, I'll be leaving it behind!! WOOHOO!!


Oh boy, I can't _wait_ to go home.
bleh
At least it won't be humid.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 10, 2009)

I sure hope the trip so far is going ok for all the humans and bunnies and kitties.

Praying that you have a very safe trip.

I can hardly wait to hear from you.

Susan ray:


----------



## maherwoman (May 13, 2009)

Hey guys!!

We're here! We just got here about half an hour ago, and we had such a wonderful drive. We left on Sunday evening, a bit spur-of-the-moment because we just wanted to get the heck outta there. 

The drive was so beautiful. It was so neat seeing new types of birds all the way up. The drive through Montana was STUNNING because they had a big snow the morning we arrived, and I had Danny pull over, while Em and I got out, flip-flops and t-shirts, and grabbed some snow, and just had the joy of feeling our hands all cold.  It was a really special day (this was yesterday). I also spied about four deer on the way up, two does and two bucks. They were so stunning.

Boy, I have so much to share! But right now, we're just so exhausted.

The animals are wonderful. The buns took everything in stride...but the kitties cried most of the time (mostly Hobbes...that stinkhead). We bought Rescue Remedy before leaving, and gave it to them (the kitties) regularly...and it helped some, I'm sure. 

Crossing the border was relatively uneventful. They had us get out and come in, and Em was asleep when we parked for it...so I had to wake her up and get her into some jeans (she was in shorts) because right when we crossed the border it started to snow! So, I got her up, got her into pants, and got an umbrella, and we walked into the building at the border. They just wanted to put faces with names, and be sure we were being honest...so it was fine. 

OH, quick note: we were able to bring our hay across. They didn't even search the trailer or the car, so they didn't even SEE that we had our animals. Heck, they didn't even ask! LOL...so we're all here, with everything we brought, and things are wonderful. 

Wow, guys...I can't believe how beautiful and nice it is here! It's about 52F out there right now...and I'm just having such a wonderful time being so cool! 

I'm gonna go now, and enjoy relaxing...

Hugs to everyone!!

Rosie*

P.S. Stan and Jan...my phone wasn't working, so if you tried to call, it didn't go through. BUT...Danny's phone is working, so I'll probably call you guys sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 13, 2009)

Yah you made it. It was sappose to snow here today too but it didn't 
Hope you settle in well.


----------



## degrassi (May 13, 2009)

Welcome to Edmonton! 

Today the weather was nicer but yesterday was horrible. It was windy, cold and snowing  But that's Edmonton weather for you, all 4 seasons in 15mins.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 13, 2009)

*degrassi wrote: *


> Welcome to Edmonton!
> 
> Today the weather was nicer but yesterday was horrible. It was windy, cold and snowing  But that's Edmonton weather for you, all 4 seasons in 15mins.


Lol, I'm in Saskatoon and tuesday we were to get thunder showers and today it was to snow. Neither happened. Sounds like Edmonton has moved over to the prairies.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 13, 2009)

Welcome to Canada:Canada small:, Rosie!
You'll be a model citizen, I'm sure  Delighted to have you!

None of that bunny-napping now...h34r2 :biggrin2:

Again, welcome!


----------



## maherwoman (May 14, 2009)

Thanks, guys! We're already having a wonderful time. We're staying with Danny's dad, and his two roommates (full house!!), and one of them was a chef for over 22 years, and made us stew for dinner. He even had Em help...and she had such a WONDERFUL time! And...it was WONDERFUL!!!

I'm having such fun already!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 14, 2009)

Hi Rosie, Danny and Em! :wave: Welcome to Edmonton.:Canada small: Glad you and all the bunnies and the kitties made it safe. Hope they settle in fine.

I just got home from a dinner meeting, and now I am going to spend some time with the bunnies before I go to sleep. I work tomorrow and then going to drop by the new Humane Society, but I should be home in the afternoon.

We'll have to see when we can meet up. 

Stan.


----------



## Nadezhda (May 14, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote*


> Lol, I'm in Saskatoon and tuesday we were to get thunder showers and today it was to snow. Neither happened. Sounds like Edmonton has moved over to the prairies.


It did so thunderstorm!!! My roommates and I ran around the schoolyard park while watching the lightening and hoping it would rain. Where my boyfriend works, in the north end, the storm was right over him and it was raining and everything  Today, though, the 'snow' never showed up and I had my laundry hang-drying on the balcony in the breeze and warm sun.

Good luck in Edmonton  Most of my family lives there, and I try to visit occasionally. Now that I know there's lots of RO members there, maybe next time I go up to visit I'll try to organize a brunch or something! Also there is an IKEA in Edmonton. RO friends and Ikea? Sounds like a crazy good time


----------



## maherwoman (May 14, 2009)

OH my...woke up and learned it was snowing...what a wonderful surprise!! I took Em out on the balcony, and we just stood there watching it, looking at our vaporized breathing, putting our hands out to catch snowflakes. Boy, what a wonderful thing to wake up to. And to have to bundle up in the morning! I haven't had to do that since I was little! I'm wearing a sweater, pants, and socks, and I'm completely comfortable!

The animals are settling in fine. There aren't pets allowed here (which we didn't find out until we walked through the door to the apartments, and saw the sign on the door), so the kitties and bunnies have to all stay in our room. But, it's better than having to stay in a motel!

Gosh, guys...I can't believe we're here!! 

I can't wait to meet ya, Stan! Just let me know...I'll be checking RO periodically. I'll also PM you my email address, in case you'd like to email instead. 

Hugs to all!

Rosie*


----------



## jordiwes (May 14, 2009)

Yay, congratulations! And here's hoping you can take aroad trip to the west coast of canada one of these days!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 14, 2009)

Isn't it wonderful to have snow in MAY? not... I guess maybe for you since you haven't seen snow in a long time but I wanted to enjoy the summer but I don't think Winter is over. It's snowing here but it's not sticking.


----------



## maherwoman (May 14, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Isn't it wonderful to have snow in MAY? not... I guess maybe for you since you haven't seen snow in a long time but I wanted to enjoy the summer but I don't think Winter is over. It's snowing here but it's not sticking.


LOL...definitely what's happening...I'm happy to be somewhere cold, that's for sure!

And yep...same thing here...snowing but not sticking. 

Oh, and jordiwes...I hope so, too! I would love to visit BC!


----------



## missyscove (May 14, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear that you've made it safe and sound.
Our last snow here was in mid-april, but it seems like it's been raining ever since.
I'm looking forward to going home to the rainless weather I'm used to.


----------



## maherwoman (May 14, 2009)

Hi Missyscove!:wave: 

Where are you living right now? (As I realize how out-of-touch I've been, lol!)


----------



## trailsend (May 14, 2009)

Welcome to Canada Rosie and family! Hope you like it here I'll be in Edmonton in June, just passing through. I'm so glad you made the move safely and am so excited for you


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 14, 2009)

Hi Rosie,

It was busy at work today. One worker called in sick, so I had to stay in longer. Then I made my way over to the Humane Society to check up on the rabbits and stayed there until now. I think Jan is busy this week too. She has to work her shift and cover for another co-worker who is going to the hospital.

I got your email address, so I will check in with you.


----------



## maherwoman (May 14, 2009)

*trailsend wrote: *


> Welcome to Canada Rosie and family! Hope you like it here I'll be in Edmonton in June, just passing through. I'm so glad you made the move safely and am so excited for you


Oh nice!  Maybe we could meet up, or something.


----------



## maherwoman (May 14, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Hi Rosie,
> 
> It was busy at work today. One worker called in sick, so I had to stay in longer. Then I made my way over to the Humane Society to check up on the rabbits and stayed there until now. I think Jan is busy this week too. She has to work her shift and cover for another co-worker who is going to the hospital.
> 
> I got your email address, so I will check in with you.


Oh, it's totally fine, Stan. Literally whenever you're available, we will be. No rush...heck, we're living here now! 

Not to mention, we're pretty tired...so anytime you're available, you just let me know!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 14, 2009)

*trailsend wrote: *


> Edmonton in June, just passing through.


So many RO members at or coming through Edmonton. 

We are having our annual Mah Society BBQ on June 7. That is where we set up and BBQ around 300 steaks, hotdogs and hamburgersfor the Mah's and the Chinese community.


----------



## missyscove (May 15, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Hi Missyscove!:wave:
> 
> Where are you living right now? (As I realize how out-of-touch I've been, lol!)


Right now I'm in Ithaca, NY. (I go to Cornell University - I'm an Animal Science major.)
Tomorrow afternoon I'll be flying home to LA. I'll get in just in time to go to my favorite restaurant.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 15, 2009)

Wow... you're in our area?! LOL. Welcome to Edmonton.


----------



## maherwoman (May 16, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *trailsend wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Edmonton in June, just passing through.
> ...


Oh wow...that sounds like fun!


----------



## maherwoman (May 16, 2009)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Wow... you're in our area?! LOL. Welcome to Edmonton.


Yep! Surprise! And thank you! 

We're really enjoying it here! I just love that the food is better, the sky is a true, beautiful blue, the people are nicer, the traffic is MUCH lighter. It's just so far been all-around so much better to be here! 

I can't get over the color of that sky, though...with how BLUE it is, compared to having seen the sky through smog-colored glasses. LOL!

The only thing we're having a hard time adjusting to...the sun doesn't really go down completely until about, what, 10:30pm? So everyday, I find that I think it's about 3.5 - 4hrs earlier than it is...and we wind up wondering why we're so tired. LOL!

But...it's really wonderful here, and we're loving every minute of it.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 16, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I just love that the food is better, the sky is a true, beautiful blue, the people are nicer, the traffic is MUCH lighter.
> I can't get over the color of that sky, though...with how BLUE it is,





> The only thing we're having a hard time adjusting to...the sun doesn't really go down completely until about, what, 10:30pm?



There are so many things we takefor granted, and it's great how the new comers remind us how lucky we are.

The days are getting longer, and the temperature should get warmer. 
You came at the right time, but everyone here is so busy.


----------



## maherwoman (May 16, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I just love that the food is better, the sky is a true, beautiful blue, the people are nicer, the traffic is MUCH lighter.
> ...


I can understand that...I hope I never get used to the things here, but heck, things are so wonderful, I wouldn't mind getting used to them. 

I don't mind that everyone's busy. We've got so much we're still getting used to.


----------



## degrassi (May 16, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> *MyBabyBunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wow... you're in our area?! LOL. Welcome to Edmonton.
> ...


I love that it stays light out so late in the summer, makes up for the winter when the sun goes down by 4pm. Makes things like BBQs and firepits a lot more fun as you can actually do stuff outside at night. 

Edmonton is great during the summer. There are TONS of festivals and stuff to do. I"m glad it is finally warming up(minus that we are supposed to get snow in tuesday:grumpy and we can do more stuff outside.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 16, 2009)

*degrassi wrote: *


> and we can do more stuff outside.


Like cleaning up the yard right now.It's hot in the sun. Later tonight, I have a Banquet to go to.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 17, 2009)

ROSIE!! I missed that you were here!! :hug2: Glad that you all made it safe and sound!

Like Stan said, I am doing extra shifts this week, but I expect you're busy settling in anyways. We shall all have to meet up 

Hope to see you soon

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (May 18, 2009)

Oh my goodness...snow on Tuesday.  I am so spoiled, living here!

Earlier today, we had a shower...it was just beautiful! The rain smelled GOOD instead of smelling like all the oil and yuck on the street! It was WONDERFUL! (Despite the cold breeze, hehe!)

HI JAN!  

Oh, I totally understand. We sure are still getting used to being here; trying to adjust to staying with Danny's dad (and his two roommates...all of us in a two bedroom place, lol), adjusting to the weather (have discovered that we need an umbrella in the car as well as in the house, just in case), adjusting to the altitude (my joints are KILLING ME!), and just all-around enjoying being here. I've noticed that part of the altitude adjustment is also us being really tired. It's interesting...and kinda frustrating...but for good reasons, so it's okay. 

We had such a wonderful trip! I'm going to post a couple pics here so you can see part of the beauty we passed...

This is one of the first really beautiful parts of the country we passed, in Utah.







WELCOME!






Some Utah red!






A carved-out mountain we drove through. I was crying out of happiness at seeing this beautiful scenery!






GREAT impromptu picture of Danny. One of the first really wonderful ones I've caught of him. 






WELCOME!!






Odd dust storm we passed in Idaho:






COWS!!






Don't know what mountain this is, but BOY was it beautiful!!






Missed the Montana Welcome Sign by MOMENTS...I was irritated, lol!






I'm not sure what this is...but it was gorgeous...






SNOW!!
















I didn't catch pictures of the border, as it was night time, but I did get one of the Edmonton skyline! 






A pretty robin we happened upon at a fast food parking lot. We've seen more since, but it was my first sighting of one. 






Em asleep in the car.






What a trip, guys. I hope you like the pictures.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 18, 2009)

I think that is the Calgary skyline. Looking west near Memorial Drive and Deerfoot Tr area. You can see the Calgary Tower, a train bridge and part of the Wier*.

maherwoman wrote: *


> I didn't catch pictures of the border, as it was night time, but I did get one of the Edmonton skyline!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (May 18, 2009)

Oh no...that is definitely the Edmonton skyline. I didn't take any pictures in Calgary. 

Now looking at pictures of the Calgary skyline, it very well could be...but I literally don't remember taking pictures in Calgary. LOL!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 18, 2009)

That is Calgary, with its distinct Calgary Tower. 









Here is Edmonton. :biggrin2:


----------



## missyscove (May 18, 2009)

The picture of the robin made me laugh, Rosie.
I saw my first robin at school and every time I see one I stop and watch it.
My friends think I'm so weird.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 18, 2009)

I love how the photos show the changes in weather through the different areas you travelled.

Yes, we have SNOW again today, and it feels chilly too. The altitude does take some getting used to - have you discovered the joys of static electricity yet ? Poor Shadow often gets a shock when I pet him, and some days Jester's fur just stands up on end .

BTW, are you in those apartments opposite the golf course?

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (May 19, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I love how the photos show the changes in weather through the different areas you travelled.
> 
> Yes, we have SNOW again today, and it feels chilly too. The altitude does take some getting used to - have you discovered the joys of static electricity yet ? Poor Shadow often gets a shock when I pet him, and some days Jester's fur just stands up on end .
> 
> ...



Lol...I had to ask Danny if we were opposite a golf course, and he says yes. So, yeah, I guess we do! LOL! 

And beautiful snow!! It snowed lightly yesterday, but looks like it's sticking to roofs and trees a bit today.  I just love that cold air! Yesterday, Em wanted to send a letter to my dad, so we went outside to go to the mailbox, and we just spur-of-the-moment decided to take a walk through the neighborhood. It was just GORGEOUS! We saw a bluejay, tried to catch snowflakes on our tongues (which we discovered we would have to hold our breath to do, lol), and just took a casual, wonderful stroll down the street. It was a really nice time.

Yes, we've discovered the "joys" of static electricity. It's something Danny warned me about, but I've not yet figured out how to avoid, lol. Danny, Mr. Electrician, has figured out how to ground himself before kissing me (he touches me on the knee/leg first). Em gets really upset when it happens to her...like we did it on purpose...LOL!!

I just LOVE breathing in that clean, cold air, though. I feel like I'm still cooling down from S. CA temps!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 19, 2009)

Hi Rosie,

I just got off work. You should of seen the amount of snow at 5:30 this morning. Everything was white. I had to brush the snow off the van before I could drive off. It was busy today, as everyone is back to work. Did you know it was a holiday yesterday? 

We should get warmer temperatures back by the week-end. I hope there is no snow on May 31, as I am golfing at a golf tournament.


----------



## maherwoman (May 20, 2009)

Oh wow...how beautiful...

I did, indeed, know Monday was a holiday. Victoria Day, correct? Danny was sure to let me know, as I asked him to hat me up on what the different holidays here were. 

I just love this snow...but I hope you don't get any on the 31st, either!


----------



## missyscove (May 20, 2009)

I remember when my headphones started shocking me on the way to class. I mentioned it to another girl from Southern California and we determined it was the climate, not our headphones that was to blame.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 20, 2009)

I always get shocks when I get in or out of the car.


----------



## degrassi (May 21, 2009)

The static is terrible. I'm always getting shocked or shocking people. It was WAY worse when we had carpets in our house. You couldn't touch anything without zapping yourself. Thankfully now we have hardwood and its really cut it down. 

Static when you have long hair is the WORST!!!! Its so annoying having your hair be all clingy. 

Another thing i hate about our climate is how dry your skin and lips get. I can't live without my lipgloss! Its not too bad in the summer as dry heat is nice but the winters are terrible.


----------



## maherwoman (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, this is something Danny's warned me about...but I have a feeling I won't know how bad it is until I experience it. LOL...

So far, though, I have noticed how much drier it is here. I swear, I have to carry my lotion around with me, my hands are SO DRY!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 22, 2009)

I carry Glysomed hand cream with me all the time. 
It should get better when we finally get spring.


----------



## degrassi (May 23, 2009)

If you guys are bored this weekend my neighbourhood is having a community garage sale. There is about 15 of so garage sales within a couple blocks. 

Its in Dovercourt, which is NW of 118 ave and St. albert trail. 

Map to Dovercourt

If you ask at the garage sales they will give you a map to find all the houses participating. 

Happy Garage Saleing!


----------



## maherwoman (May 23, 2009)

NICE! Thanks for posting! Wish we could buy something. We're so cramped right now (staying with Danny's dad and his two roommates...in a two bedroom apartment), I think Danny's dad would be a bit upset if we came home with anything. LOL!

What times are the sales on? All day? Saturday and Sunday both? We'll be in town anyway tomorrow, so we could at least take a walk through the sales.


----------



## degrassi (May 23, 2009)

I"m not totally sure on the times. I think they are 10am to 5-6pm, at least thats what they were last year.


----------



## maherwoman (May 23, 2009)

OK, great! We'll probably take a walk and check them out sometime tomorrow.


----------



## degrassi (May 23, 2009)

OK I just did some googling to see if i can find an ad and found this

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-communi...COMMUNITY-WIDE-GARAGE-SALE-W0QQAdIdZ129180915

It doesn't mention sunday  I think last year a few were still going on sunday though.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 23, 2009)

I'm about to head off to the Humane Society. Then, I am going to stop off at a breeders house. If I have time, I will see if Jan is home and check in with her. Rosie, do you want me to come by if I am in S.P.?


----------



## maherwoman (May 24, 2009)

Oh poop! Just got back from being at the park with Em, and saw your note! ARGH!

If you're around where we'll be tomorrow (I'll PM you where we'll be), maybe we could meet up just to say hi. 

I'm sorry I didn't get your note. I wish I at least had a prepaid cell phone or something...but we just don't have any money right now. Danny's dad is floating us right now. 

By the way, I should add...if you get this before you come my way, give us a call here, and we'd LOVE to meet up!


----------



## maherwoman (May 25, 2009)

Okay, I have to ask...what's with the seagulls? We're nowhere near seawater...and don't they usually at least live fifteen miles from seawater of some sort?

I love their cry, though...they're much more vocally diverse than the gulls in California.

I'm loving the magpies, too. They're gorgeous...though everyone I mention them to here can't stand them, lol!

I'm still getting a kick out of the robins! They're so funny, the way that they run...head down, run...stop, head back up. They remind me of ducks doing a quick dip into water.  And they're pretty social, too...they come pretty close, in curiousity.

Loving the tiny squirrels. They're so cute! 

OH! I forgot to add...we found a great place nearby that's a six bedroom house to rent for $1800/mo. We're going to be living in the finished basement (basically a downstairs that happens to be underground) that has a full bath of its own, and a bedroom for Em. Our bedroom, we'll be building a wall for, to section it off from the living room area of the basement.

I can't wait! It's got a beautiful backyard, large by LA standards, small by Edmonton standards (there's so much available, open space here!), we would be able to have a small garden, and probably a bunny run so they can go outside occasionally! 

Our living area has plenty of space, so the kitties will lose the weight they gained from being in such a small space, and it has PLENTY of room for bunny cages...however big or small we want to make them! 

The upstairs has two dining rooms, a huge kitchen, and a nice-sized living room area. The bedrooms for the guys are upstairs, so there's plenty of space for us to have plenty of elbow room! 

YAY!! We move in around 1st of July. They said we would be able to move in a bit before the 1st, so we'll take advantage of that idea!! 

So exciting!!


----------



## pamnock (May 25, 2009)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Okay, I have to ask...what's with the seagulls? We're nowhere near seawater...and don't they usually at least live fifteen miles from seawater of some sort?




We have a lot of seagulls in our area. We see them everywhere from parking lots to fields. They don't necessarily live near seawater, but live near freshwater lakes also.

Pam


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 26, 2009)

Wonderful news about the place! Very, very cool :dude:

If you're ever interested, I have a "behaviour of seagulls" manual; I'd be happy to scan it for you, so you can know exactly what they're saying


----------



## LuvaBun (May 26, 2009)

LOL Rosie - John and I were amazed at the seagulls when we first arrived as well.

Great news about the new place - is it still in the same area? And are you enjoying the sunshine 

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (May 26, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Wonderful news about the place! Very, very cool :dude:
> 
> If you're ever interested, I have a "behaviour of seagulls" manual; I'd be happy to scan it for you, so you can know exactly what they're saying


That would be really neat! I would love to print it and take it to the park with me. They really are interesting birds. Thank you!


----------



## maherwoman (May 26, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> LOL Rosie - John and I were amazed at the seagulls when we first arrived as well.
> 
> Great news about the new place - is it still in the same area? And are you enjoying the sunshine
> 
> Jan


These seagulls really do have a neat cry...very human-ish.

Thank you! We're so excited! It's over by Ball Lake...so not that far from here, and still in Sherwood Park. 

Oh, I'm loving the sunshine (and getting a nice tan), and also enjoying the nice, cool breeze that we get at the same time!


----------

